

CloudFlare users: Beware - Gusguida
http://heliolemos.com/2011/07/21/cloudflare-users-beware/

======
rbanffy
Disclaimer: I use CloudFlare.

This left me wondering if Windows DNS servers have some kind of signature we
could use to find how many of them are out there. Maybe starting a campaign to
kill it like it was done with IE6 ;-)

Anyway, I suspect the folks at CloudFlare will correct this rather easily.
This doesn't look like a problem that reaches very deep.

~~~
heliolemos
Simple fix doesn't means a fast fix. Many websites are losing traffic
(sometimes paid) and they don't know why...

~~~
rbanffy
I'd like to know if they wrote their DNS stack from scratch or, if they
started it from an open-source codebase, if it's too affected by the problem.

------
damoncloudflare
This issue is being fixed & should be done by tomorrow or so.

It isn't affecting ALL domains. It appears to be an issue with CNAMEs/APEX
only.

